# My 1 year old 'jungle' 10 gallon



## Jade's Jungle (6 mo ago)

Planning on adding another piece of wood and possibly more plants aha.
Adding another grow light for the immersed plants soon.
This will soon house a female or plakat betta and some neo. shrimp.
All the little white things you see on the wood are scuds.

Any advice is greatly appreciated! The wildness of the plants is a preference of mine.

My first real aquarium!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good, needs a trim on the stem plants, and replant the cuttings.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes id trim the stems and replant to make it even fuller. But overall looks excellent. Im a fan of the jungle style also. My 15 is nuts.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

I kinda think it looks better growing the way it wants to. It is a beautiful tank. Are you using co2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tank always looks better when trimmed and replanted, makes it look fuller




  








IMG_20130427_211316




__
susankat


__
May 3, 2013












  








DSC06975




__
susankat


__
Apr 19, 2013












  








DSC06981




__
susankat


__
Apr 19, 2013


----------



## Jade's Jungle (6 mo ago)

Yes, 
I am using co2


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jade's Jungle said:


> Yes,
> I am using co2


What plants you keeping?


----------



## Jade's Jungle (6 mo ago)

monte carlo, brazilian pennywort, anubias, duckweed, creeping primrose willow, amazon sword, java fern, lilies, lucky bamboo. pothos, monstera, syngonium


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jade's Jungle said:


> monte carlo, brazilian pennywort, anubias, duckweed, creeping primrose willow, amazon sword, java fern, lilies, lucky bamboo. pothos, monstera, syngonium


Thats awesome. I have a few of those in my tanks. Not all of them. But a few. I also have crypts, bucephalandra, Eusteralis Stellata / Pogostemon Stellatus, Staurogyne Repens, Hygrophila Angustifolia, anubias, java fern, red root floaters, and Water Wisteria/Hygrophila Difformis.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

hehe, I'm way behind all of you but a start is a start. Looks real nice Jade.


----------



## Teslacron (1 mo ago)

Your tank is legit. Love that overgrown look, its how I keep mine too! Appreciate the scuds (gammarus), was starting to worry ppl didn't keep them here. Any updates??


----------



## tropicalgirl3 (1 mo ago)

Looks amazing! Wish i had the money to buy that many live plants!


----------

